

Why Mark Zuckerberg should have a Carol Bartz moment - NZ_Matt
http://scobleizer.com/2010/06/06/why-mark-zuckerberg-should-have-a-carol-bartz-moment/

======
matt1
_After all, in his 26 years he’s done more than me or Calacanis TOGETHER will
ever do. To detail:..._

When they opened it up for questions after Zuckerberg spoke at last year's
Startup School, Scoble stood up and asked (I'm paraphrasing) "I see you
walking around the Facebook headquarters often with other employees. Can you
explain a little bit more about what you talk about with them?"

His question bothered me for two reasons:

1) "I see you often" was unnecessary and it screamed _I'm important_

2) At the time (and now), there was a lot of discussion about Zuckerberg's
ability to lead Facebook. I think Scoble was trying to get Zuckerberg to tout
his managerial skills to the audience so that he could change that perception.
If it was more subtle it may have worked, but it was so obvious that it wound
up being insulting. I think Zuckerberg realized this and wisely avoided
answering the question.

Scoble seems to view himself as Zuckerberg's mentor, which may or may not be
true, but something about the way he writes about it always puts me off.

~~~
malbiniak
With all due respect to Scoble, who has accomplished more than I have, this
seems to be his general persona. Remember, this is the guy that "broke the
story" about Jobs and frozen yogurt.

